# Setting up a Repeater



## Saito (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm having problems setting up a repeater in a corner of my home where the signal is a bit weak. This is my current setup

1. Linksys Wireless-G ADSL Home Gateway WAG200G
2. Siemens Gigaset WLAN Repeater 108

Firmware all updated

Specific setup:
1. 
The linksys router is setup to connect to adsl, DHCP server set at 192.168.1.1 and IP addresses to give out from 192.168.1.100 to 192.168.1.150
DNS and default gateway are left blank.
All clients that connect to the linksys router obtain an IP address within the above range and DNS as per the dsl connection
-SSID = linksys
-Channel = 11

2.
I am not sure how to setup the siemens repeater. This is what I tried.
- SSID and Channel = linksys & 11 (same as the wireless router)
- Local network settings of the repeater:
IP address = obtain automatically

that didn't work, connecting to the repeater gives me limited connectivity error. I tried manually configuring the client pc connecting to the repeater to an IP address from within the network range, but that didn't work either (can't connect to repeater nor internet)

Then I tried manually configuring the network address of the repeater. I gave it an IP of 192.168.1.134. Tried to connect to repeater with automatic and then with manual IP, both didn't work.

So I figured im doing something wrong. Please help 

Note: i don't have any security settings enabled.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

From reading threads here I know that you are not the first person to have trouble getting wireless repeaters to work, especially when they are a different brand than the router.

There's not much I know to help you, but certainly suggest that you move the repeater to where the signal is strong until you get it set up--then if it loses signal when you move it where you want it you'll know why.

Also, don't know if this applies, but I think sometimes you need to tell the router the MAC address of any repeaters (extenders) or wireless bridges; or at least tell it that it's OK for that kind of device to connect.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Personally, a have a very dim view of repeaters, I must prefer making the signal stronger at the source and destination.

Hawking Tech has a number of products that will help you increase your wireless range. The root page is Hawking Hi-Gain™ WiFi Range Extending Products.

Some of the more interesting products are this Hawking [HSB2] Hi-Gain WiFi Signal Booster, which can be used on either end of a wireless connection to boost the signal power.

Another way to increase your signal strength is by the use of hi-gain antennas. You can choose from omni-directional or directional models, here are a some examples.

Hawking [HAI7SIP] Hi-Gain 7dBi Omni-Directional Antenna

Hawking [HAI15SC] Hi-Gain 15dBi Corner Antenna

[HAO14SD] Outdoor Hi-Gain 14dBi Directional Antenna Kit


----------

